# Front axle seal leaking



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Are there any write ups on how to replace a front left axle seal? Is this a fairly easy task? :thinking:


08 Brute Force 750


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Any one there? lolz..must be a tough one


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like I'll be doing the same sometime soon...found a small puddle under my front right axle.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I did it recently, did a writeup for balljoint replacement, I did them at the same time. The ball joint replacement write up will give you the rundown on how to tear it down. BE VERY CAREFUL when you pull the axle out. The roller bearings inside will fall out of their housing.. if they do, use a magnet or 90deg needle nose pliers to pick them all up. Then use Vaseline to hold them in place. I got these tips from a buddy of mine who is a Tech, worked like a charm. You will have to remove the shock from the a-arm, hub, brakes, and instead of popping the a-arms off the knuckle - I suggest removing the inner bolts from the a-arm to the frame. Much easier than getting them off the steering knuckle, trust me. Any other questions feel free to ask or PM me.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Nice tip about the a-arm bolts instead of removing the knuckle from a-arms...Sounds like it would be a little easier.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea great info thanks texan aviator..:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have to do mine as well.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I replaced the front right axle seal today! Very easy!! Stealership didn't have both sides in today but would have it there tomorrow, so I'll change that one tomorrow. Also changing both my front wheel bearings tomorrow as well. Just changed both rear wheel bearings last week.

I also plan to tackle the allen head bolts in both diffs and replace with bolts, and change diff fluids. 

Getting her ready for the Meet & Greet!! She'll be in tip-top shape for that ride!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Schweet.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

FYI 

Kawasaki OEM:

- Front right axle/diff. seal (if you are sitting on bike) Part # 92049-1534
- Front left axle/diff. seal (if you are sitting on bike) Part # 92049-1536

very easy to change these out...


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Anybody change the front left as if sitting on the bike? I was trying to get it out for like 20 minutes seal is all torn apart seems like its glued to it.. any ideas i wonder if this seal is even ment to come out? Lol


----------

